# What Presbyterians Believe



## caddy (Jul 13, 2007)

What's the best introduction on this? Gordon Clark's work? Enlighten me.


----------



## wsw201 (Jul 13, 2007)

Clark's book is a commentary on the Westminster Confession of Faith. Its a good book but you can also read Hodge's commentary on the WCF as well and its on line HERE! or Robert Shaw's commentary HERE.


----------



## caddy (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks Wayne



wsw201 said:


> Clark's book is a commentary on the Westminster Confession of Faith. Its a good book but you can also read Hodge's commentary on the WCF as well and its on line HERE! or Robert Shaw's commentary HERE.


----------



## larryjf (Jul 13, 2007)

Another good article is here...
http://www.fpcjackson.org/resources/apologetics/presbyterian_beliefs.htm


----------



## jbergsing (Jul 13, 2007)

Here is a book written by a PCA dude named Sean Michael Lucus called "*On Being Presbyterian*". I've read it and thought it was pretty thorough.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jul 13, 2007)

jbergsing said:


> Here is a book written by a PCA dude named Sean Michael Lucus called "*On Being Presbyterian*".


----------



## caddy (Jul 13, 2007)

This looks good. Thanks  



jbergsing said:


> Here is a book written by a PCA dude named Sean Michael Lucus called "*On Being Presbyterian*".


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (Jul 14, 2007)

jbergsing said:


> Here is a book written by a PCA dude named Sean Michael Lucus called "*On Being Presbyterian*".


----------



## bookslover (Jul 14, 2007)

What those books *won't* tell you is that Presbyterians believe in chocolate - at least the smart ones do!


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 14, 2007)

Well, given the nature of things now, I guess we should really state the question as: "What SOME Presbyterians STILL believe."


----------



## caddy (Jul 14, 2007)

Then I _shall_ make a good Presbyterian!



bookslover said:


> What those books *won't* tell you is that Presbyterians believe in chocolate - at least the smart ones do!


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Jul 14, 2007)

Maybe we should make like the unitarians and create a list of famous and worldly esteemed Presbyterians just like the unitarian website does.

Makes me want to yak, they appeal to iconic celebrity sponsorship to try and peddle their smarmy new age filth.

Sorry for the rant, go Presbyter!


----------



## Richard King (Jul 14, 2007)

I was wondering whatever happen to Travis Speegle.
Now I know...he is YAKing


----------



## Larry Bump (Jul 17, 2007)

bookslover said:


> What those books *won't* tell you is that Presbyterians believe in chocolate - at least the smart ones do!




Believe in it? I've even seen it!
Too bad I'm allergic to it...

BTW, are you Michelle M.'s elder?


----------



## Civbert (Jul 17, 2007)

caddy said:


> What's the best introduction on this? Gordon Clark's work? Enlighten me.



You can download What Do Presbyterians Believe? by Gordon H. Clark as an audio mp3 here: http://www.trinitylectures.org/MP3_downloads.php . Just scroll down to "Collection 10".


----------



## caddy (Jul 17, 2007)

Thank you Anthony...



Civbert said:


> You can download What Do Presbyterians Believe? by Gordon H. Clark as an audio mp3 here: http://www.trinitylectures.org/MP3_downloads.php . Just scroll down to "Collection 10".


----------

